# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  دافع الحكم الانجليزي هاوارد ويب عن أدائه في المباراة النهائية لكأس العالم لكرة القدم

## العالي عالي

*

دافع الحكم  الانجليزي هاوارد ويب عن أدائه في المباراة النهائية لكأس العالم لكرة  القدم يوم الاحد الماضي وأكد انه بذل كل ما في وسعه للسيطرة على الاجواء  التي شابها التوتر.* 
*ونال ويب وابلا من الانتقادات بعد فوز اسبانيا 1-0 على هولندا عقب وقت  اضافي في مباراة أشهر الحكم خلالها 13 بطاقة صفراء اضافة لطرد جون هيتينجا  مدافع الفريق الخاسر.*

*وعبر عدة لاعبين من هولندا عن غضبهم الشديد بعد صافرة النهاية واتهموا  ويب بمحاباة الفريق الاسباني الذي شعر بدوره ان الحكم لم يوفر للاعبيه  الحماية الكاملة من خشونة الطرف المنافس.*

*وقال ويب في بيان بموقع رابطة الدوري الانجليزي الممتاز على الانترنت  اول من أمس الثلاثاء "في أي مباراة نأمل دائما ان لا يكون وجودنا ملحوظا  لكننا اضطررنا الى التعامل بقدر من الصرامة للسيطرة على اللقاء"*

*واضاف "نعتقد ان الطريقة التي ادرنا بها المباراة هي المثلى بالنسبة  للظروف التي احاطت بها. خرجنا من المباراة ونحن نشعر بالرضا لأننا أنجزنا  عملا صعبا وسط ظروف عصيبة بأفضل طريقة ممكنة"*

*وتابع "شكلت المباراة تحديا كبيرا لكنها كانت ستصبح كذلك بالنسبة لأي  حكم. إنها واحدة من أصعب المباريات التي شاركت في إدارتها ونشعر أننا بذلنا  جهدا كبيرا لإبقاء التركيز على كرة القدم بقدر المستطاع"*

*وشهدت المباراة النهائية العديد من المخالفات المتهورة للاعبي هولندا  واعتراضهم بشكل غير لائق على طاقم التحكيم.*

*ونجا منتخب هولندا من طرد احد لاعبيه في الشوط الاول بعدما وجه نايجل دي  يونج ركلة الى صدر تشابي الونسو ليحصل على انذار فقط.*

*وقال ويب "حاولنا تطبيق بعض التحكيم العقلاني بالنظر الى حجم الحدث  للجانبين عن طريق تقديم النصيحة للاعبين مبكرا تجاه بعض مخالفاتهم وإبعادهم  عندما يحيطون بطاقم الحكام والتحدث مع زملائهم الكبار لمحاولة تهدئتهم"*

*وأصبح ويب أول حكم يدير المباراة النهائية لدوري ابطال اوروبا وكأس  العالم في نفس الموسم وأكد انه رغم الغضب الشديد الا أنه استمتع بوقته في  جنوب افريقيا.*

*وقال ويب "اختياري للبطولة شرف كبير وأمضينا ستة اسابيع رائعة في جنوب  افريقيا. الناس جعلونا نشعر بترحيب بالغ واستمتعنا كثيرا بخبرة الاشتراك في  مثل هذا الحدث المبهر والفريد من نوعه"*
*
*

----------

